# Felidae (NSFW...I'm serious)



## Ozriel (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's the playlist on Youtube


If you have time to burn, it is an interesting animated film, but it's definitely something that you would never see being made in the US. 

I have nothing else to say...I thought some furries might enjoy it due to the fact it has has talking cats...uncensored talking cats.

Not suitable for minors and/or those who who are sensitive to disturbing images....not that I found some of the parts disturbing, except for one scene.


Enjoy the film. :/


----------

